# SURF TROUT



## stmcd25 (Nov 9, 2005)

HAVE THE SEA TROUT MADE IT INTO THE GALVESTON/ FREEPORT 
:fish::flag:SURF YET????? JUST WONDERING, HAVE NOT SEEN ANY REPORTS.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

We call them speckled trout, or specs, around here. Probably save you a lot of BS in the long run to change over to the local nomenclature. Been pretty choppy in the surf so far this spring, they are there but won't be within wading distance until it finally lays down and goes green to the beach for a few days.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

I am sure they are there you just cant see them due to the dirty water.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

The fish are here. Just pick your days and you can get them.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Surf runners*

13 to 15 waders up along the Freeport Jetty this AM fishing. Saw a couple of specs come out of the water. Most were throwing live shrimp as well as some arties. Water was not the greatest but the N wind made for decent surf and little or no weed. Mostly smacks being taken by the Jetty Regulars using live shrimp under corks.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Last night (sunday), the water was near calm and green to the beach. We picked up a few specs and whiting on dead shrimp. I heard the bite was better that morning. Fish are at surfside.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Encouraging report gents, thanks.

Every time I look at Acuratzsurfcam it suks. High wind, high waves, murky, etc.

Weather predicted through Monday seems to all have the word "breezy" in it. I'm about ready to go to the MOBernard and yak wherever I can find sheltered water. I'm goin' nuts working too hard and not fitchin' enough to counteract the stress!


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

*trout*

Fished the surfside surf friday morning. Took seven trout throwing plastic biggest being 22inches and a shark took two of them back. Like there saying fish are there when wind down water green.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

The weather this year has been the worst in years. Hang in there, it will get better.


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

On 5-16 I was driving down the seawall in Galvatraz and saw lots of waders and some of them were fighting and or netting fish, water was green to the beach but that was probably the last time it was. Just plan to be there next time it is


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

the specks are there, just gotta wait for the wind to lay down and the green water to get closer to shore.


----------

